# INTRODUCTION OF THE TACTICAL AVIATION DOOR GUNNER BADGE



## Eye In The Sky (20 Jan 2019)

CANFORGEN 001/19 C AIR FORCE 01/19 201621Z DEC 18
INTRODUCTION OF THE TACTICAL AVIATION DOOR GUNNER BADGE

CANFORGEN 001/19 C AIR FORCE 01/19 201621Z DEC 18
INTRODUCTION OF THE TACTICAL AVIATION DOOR GUNNER BADGE

UNCLASSIFIED

REFS: A. DIRECTORATE OF HISTORY AND HERITAGE PRELIMINARY DESIGN - TACTICAL AVIATION DOOR GUNNER BADGE, APPROVED 22 OCT 18
B. CFAO 55-10 - THE CREATION AND AWARDING OF CANADIAN FORCES FLYING AND SPECIALIST SKILL BADGES
C. CANADIAN FORCES DRESS INSTRUCTIONS, CHAPTER THREE, SECTION THREE - FLYING AND SPECIALIST SKILL BADGES
D. CBI 205.32 - AIRCREW ALLOWANCE MONTHLY

1.  THE PURPOSE OF THIS MESSAGE IS TO INTRODUCE THE NEWEST SPECIALIST FLIGHT CREW BADGE ENTITLED TACTICAL AVIATION DOOR GUNNER BADGE AND RELATED INSTRUCTIONS IN ACCORDANCE WITH REF A

2.  FLYING BADGES ARE INTENDED TO RECOGNIZE EXCEPTIONALLY DEMANDING QUALIFICATIONS IN AN INTRINSICALLY HAZARDOUS FIELD OF ACTIVITY, AS PER REFS B-C. THE TACTICAL AVIATION DOOR GUNNER BADGE WILL SPECIFICALLY RECOGNIZE THE CANADIAN ARMY (CA) SUPPLIED DOOR GUNNERS AND THE KNOWLEDGE OF CA TACTICS AND BATTLEFIELD FUNCTIONS THAT THEY BRING TO TACTICAL AVIATION FLYING OPERATIONS. THE DOOR GUNNER QUALIFICATION ATTAINED BY RCAF MEMBERS IS INCORPORATED IN THEIR BASIC OCCUPATION TRAINING AND THEREFORE ALREADY ENCOMPASSED IN THEIR RESPECTIVE AIRCREW BADGE

3.  ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA FOR THE BADGE IS THE SUCCESSFUL COMPLETION OF THE AKVE QUALIFICATION (TACTICAL AVIATION DOOR GUNNER COURSE), AND ONE OF THE FOLLOWING QUALIFICATION LEVELS (QL):

a.  QL3 INFANTRY (00010) - QL3 ARTILLERYMAN FIELD (00008) - QL3 ARTILLERYMAN AIR DEFENCE (00009) - QL3 ARMOURED (00006) - OR QL3 COMBAT ENGINEER (00339) OR

b.  QL3 OF ANOTHER APPLICABLE TRADE ON A CASE BY CASE BASIS AS RECOMMENDED BY THE COMMANDING OFFICER OF THE TACTICAL AVIATION SQUADRON AND ACCEPTED BY 1 WING A7

4.  TRAINED AND EXPERIENCED DOOR GUNNERS WHO WERE EMPLOYED IN SUPPORT OF THE RCAF PRIOR TO THE CREATION OF THE AKVE QUALIFICATION IN 2012 MAY ALSO BE ELIGIBLE FOR THIS BADGE. COMD CA AND 1 WING HQ HAVE A LIST OF THE LEGACY DOOR GUNNERS AND WILL ENSURE THAT THEY ARE AWARDED THE BADGE IN A DIGNIFIED MANNER. THIS WILL INCLUDE THE RECOGNITION OF CPL M.M. JOANNETTE WHO WAS KILLED IN ACTION DURING OP ATHENA ROTO 7, 2009. THE ISSUANCE OF THE BADGE TO THESE MEMBERS IS NOT TO BE CONSIDERED A PRIOR LEARNING ASSESSMENT AND RECOGNITION (PLAR) FOR THE AKVE QUALIFICATION. ANY FUTURE EMPLOYMENT IN THE DOOR GUNNER ROLE WILL REQUIRE A FORMAL PLAR OR RETRAINING TO THE AKVE STANDARD

5.  PRODUCTION OF THE BADGE THROUGH DIRECTOR OF SOLDIER SYSTEMS PROGRAM MANAGEMENT MAY TAKE 12 MONTHS OR MORE. IN THE MEANTIME, 1 WING HEADQUARTERS IS COORDINATING THE INTERIM PRODUCTION OF THE BADGE TO RECOGNIZE ELIGIBLE CAF MEMBERS AS EXPEDITIOUSLY AS POSSIBLE. THESE BADGES WILL EXACTLY MATCH THE APPROVED DESIGN

6.  THE EFFECTIVE DATE OF THE BADGE IS 22 OCT 18, AS PER REF A. A CAF MEMBER WHO IS ELIGIBLE FOR THE BADGE, AKVE CURRENT AND EMPLOYED WITH TACTICAL AVIATION SHALL BE CONSIDERED AN AIRCREW MEMBER FOR THE PURPOSE OF AIRCREW ALLOWANCE MONTHLY AT REF D. AN AIRCREW MEMBER MAY BE ENTITLED TO THIS MONTHLY ALLOWANCE UPON SATISFYING ALL OF THE CONDITIONS LISTED AT REF D.


----------



## Good2Golf (20 Jan 2019)

Qualification badge and AIRCRA on ops are both positive moves to acknowledge and integrate DGs formally into the community. Well done to those who persevered to press through the red tape now, as well as earlier to actually formalize the AKVE qualification. 

Regards
G2G


----------



## Gorgo (21 Jan 2019)

Is there a proposed design anywhere?


----------



## Haggis (21 Jan 2019)

Fred Herriot said:
			
		

> Is there a proposed design anywhere?



Check the Stolen Valour Canada website.  I'm sure one will pop up there within days.  :highjack:


----------



## Journeyman (21 Jan 2019)

Fred Herriot said:
			
		

> Is there a proposed design anywhere?









There's a guy in a NDHQ cubicle with a stack of these, taking a black magic marker to the "RCAF"   ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Jan 2019)

Fred Herriot said:
			
		

> Is there a proposed design anywhere?



Few pictures of the interim badge here (RCAF FB Page article).  They look similar to the Tac Hel Observer ones (attached pic from 265), but I've not seen anything on the proposed one yet that is big enough to see what the design actually is.  Hopefully it stands out from the others.

Interim CAG ones look like the stitching is done in the high-vis type.  Last morning prayers I was at, the SCWO said the RCAF didn't approve that badge color scheme yet.   So it is great to see the RCAF issuing them!  ;D


----------



## OceanBonfire (24 Jan 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/RCAF.ARC/posts/10155823050041237

http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/en/article-template-standard.page?doc=canadian-army-door-gunners-receive-flight-crew-badges/jr5hj97k


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Feb 2019)

Fred Herriot said:
			
		

> Is there a proposed design anywhere?



Looks like CP Gear has it.  

With this addition, maybe they'll take the time to review the CFAO, make amendments and supersede with a DAOD / port it into 265?


----------



## Gorgo (9 Feb 2019)

Looks good.  :nod:


----------

